# Multi wireless devices neighborhood fonctionnal coexistence

## Logicien

Ok, hello,

I have a wireless lan network secured with Wpa by Hostapd, Dnsmasq giving IP addresses to my laptop, netbook, tablet and cellular.

I have two wireless mouses, one coupled with the same receiver than my wireless keyboard. All wireless mouses and keyboard come from Logitech.

I have a wireless headphone too.

I have bluetooth devices and a microwave.

I have a new TV monitor using a wireless commands device.

I have an interior antenna to receive numerical and analogical TV channels.

All those devices, not talking of the one from my neighbors, must coexist together without frequency conflict, or wireless can go in several ways. I read that a wireless keyboard and maybe a mouse one can have some security weakness, specially if the connection between the device and the receiver is not encrypted.

Is physically all those wireless connections can coexist without interferences and hack, or else what do I have to do?

----------

## _______0

there's a wireless mouse hack out in the wild that can instantly take over all your devices including your microwave.

I'd use a wired mouse for extra security.

----------

